# How do you use your VIP 622? :)



## Sincerus (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello all--thank you for the great website and posts. I have read through a few threads, and still haven't found quite what I am looking for.

I just got the VIP 622 installed on 9-27-06. I have been brainstorming on what all I can do with this monster machine...and I wanted to read/know about some first hand experiences.

Here are my questions:

What have you been able to do with the Ethernet connection? (x-fer files, view DVR via remote acess, etc.)

What have you been able to do with the USB ports? 

Has anyone modded the hard drive? (added a 500gb HD?)

Is the Slingbox necessary with this? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ethernet connection is not active at this point. 

The USB port is very limited at this point, you can use it for displaying pictures, but we are expecting external USB drive support soon.

I have not modded my hard drive, but I know some have changed drives

Slingbox is not necessary, but can be used.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Sincerus said:


> ...
> 
> Is the Slingbox necessary with this?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I was considering the Slingbox, but ended up not getting it because it would only work from a remote location if you have a broadband connection. Most of the places I visit are still in the stone age using dial up.


----------



## indysatelliteguy (Sep 30, 2006)

Get a Pocket Dish!
search the Dish website. It's FUN!


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the 7" PocketDISH, it's my 6 year old daughter's main source of Entertainment when we're in the car. It's loaded up with lots of Kim Possible, Pixar Movies, etc. That's the only thing I use the USB connections for - loading up the PocketDISH.


----------



## Sincerus (Sep 30, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> Ethernet connection is not active at this point.
> 
> The USB port is very limited at this point, you can use it for displaying pictures, but we are expecting external USB drive support soon.
> 
> ...


Oops...I thought that Ethernet was available! Why would they put it on the DVR without being able to use it?!?!?!?! Is there any way to *hack* it?

I am thinking about taking out the OEM HD and putting in a half TB...just for fun though 

I read about the limited use of USB--it would be nice to hook up an external HD to it...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Ethernet is just a port. What can be done with it deoends on the software design.

My best guess is that it will be active at some point and may eliminate the need for a phone connection if it is plugged into a router if they can figure out how to use it for the same purpose of detecting account stacking. It also May at some point allow video to be shared amongst Dish units. Maybe it can be used with a small inexpensive box to view HD content on another TV not directly connected via HDMI or component. That way the 622 could feed 2 or more HDTVs with different shows.

May happen, not will happen. I'm only speculating.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sincerus said:


> Oops...I thought that Ethernet was available! Why would they put it on the DVR without being able to use it?!?!?!?! Is there any way to *hack* it?


Not a good first impression. We do not discuss hacking at DBSTalk.

When E* comes up with a way to use the Ethernet port (which is there 'for future use') we will discuss it. Until then speculation is wide open as to how they might use it. Im sure E* is looking for ideas (although a lot have been floated since people found out there WAS an Ethernet port on these receivers). Feel free to speculate. As for now, the port is not supported in any part of E* (EchoStar/Dish Network)'s software. Having it there just makes it easier to develop software in the future without trading out receivers.

And one final note: If you plan on opening your receiver and changing out parts please make sure that 1) it is your receiver and not a lease unit that remains the property of E* and 2) you understand that modifications void your warranty.

Other than that:
:welcome_s


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

indysatelliteguy said:


> Get a Pocket Dish!
> search the Dish website. It's FUN!


I already went that route for about a week and sent it back. I am going to wait until you can upload HD shows (down converted) to the PocketDish via the USB connection. I mainly want for the aspect ratio (16X9) to remain the same from the 622 to the PocketDish.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sincerus said:


> I am thinking about taking out the OEM HD and putting in a half TB...just for fun though
> 
> I read about the limited use of USB--it would be nice to hook up an external HD to it...


There is a warrenty sticker placed on the hard drive assembly that will tear if you attempt to remove the hard drive. If that sticker is torn, you have voided your warrenty. And it would be for nothing, as putting in a 500GB hard drive would do exactly nothing.

External HD for archival is still coming, just later than expected.


----------



## Sincerus (Sep 30, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not a good first impression. We do not discuss hacking at DBSTalk.
> 
> When E* comes up with a way to use the Ethernet port (which is there 'for future use') we will discuss it. Until then speculation is wide open as to how they might use it. Im sure E* is looking for ideas (although a lot have been floated since people found out there WAS an Ethernet port on these receivers). Feel free to speculate. As for now, the port is not supported in any part of E* (EchoStar/Dish Network)'s software. Having it there just makes it easier to develop software in the future without trading out receivers.
> 
> ...


Sorry---that's why I typed it as *hack*...I guess I shouldn't have used such a strong word. What I meant was is there a way around it....Thanks though, and I appreciate the warning.


----------

